

Philips robot arm shaves beards over the Internet - thyselius
http://www.philips.se/content/B2C/sv_SE/promotions/OpenS.html

======
bitwize
Stimpy: "It's my remote control shaver! Now you can get a clean close shave
without even being there! Obserruv!"

~~~
fennecfoxen
Straight razor or GTFO

